# Spanish accents



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Someone has asked me how you do these on a Spanish keyboard. 

Should be easy and obvious but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Jimenato!  Here you go:

ASCII code Ã± ,eñe, enie, spanish letter enye, lowercase n with tilde, American Standard Code for Information Interchange, The complete ASCII table, characters,letters, vowels with accents, consonants, signs, symbols, numbers enie, spanish, enye, low


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I forgot to say that you use the numeric keypad on your keyboard for these (not the numbers going across the top of your keyboard).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Jimenato!  Here you go:
> 
> ASCII code Ã± ,eñe, enie, spanish letter enye, lowercase n with tilde, American Standard Code for Information Interchange, The complete ASCII table, characters,letters, vowels with accents, consonants, signs, symbols, numbers enie, spanish, enye, low


I can't see the Euro symbol (€) on that link - what's its code? [not that I need it as my keyboard has it on already.]


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, that's from the Extended ASCII Code. It's Alt 0128.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Jimenato, I think I misunderstood your question, as you say you're on a Spanish keyboard. Here's the layout of the keys on a Spanish keyboard (first one):

https://www.terena.org/activities/multiling/ml-mua/test/kbd-all.html#Spanish


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

On a Spanish keyboard the accent is the lowercase symbol to the right of the ñ. To use it, first you hit the accent key (and you won't see anything written on your screen) and then you hit the vowel key that you want to have the accent. The vowel will show up with the accent on top of it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

kalohi said:


> On a Spanish keyboard the accent is the lowercase symbol to the right of the ñ. To use it, first you hit the accent key (and you won't see anything written on your screen) and then you hit the vowel key that you want to have the accent. The vowel will show up with the accent on top of it.
> 
> Hope that helps!


That's the one!! :thumb:

Thanks to all.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I can't see the Euro symbol (€) on that link - what's its code? [not that I need it as my keyboard has it on already.]


I'm currently using a UK keyboard and for those who want to type a € I do Ctrl+Alt+4 (number along the top, doesn't work with the keypad).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Desiato said:


> I'm currently using a UK keyboard and for those who want to type a € I do Ctrl+Alt+4 (number along the top, doesn't work with the keypad).


... or the AltGr+4


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

ALT + Ctrl + vowel you want with accent (on UK keyboard)

ALT + 164 for ñ (minuscule) or ALT + 165 for Ñ (capital)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ASCII works on all keyboards


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Could anyone tell me what to do on a keyboard that doesn't have an ALT key nor a number pad? I need to send a professional email complete with accents and I'm on my sisters laptop in the UK


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Could anyone tell me what to do on a keyboard that doesn't have an ALT key nor a number pad? I need to send a professional email complete with accents and I'm on my sisters laptop in the UK


What I do is have a file of accents handy on my desktop and cut and paste them when required.

Or you could come around to ours and do it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

...or use these...

á, é, í, ó, ú, ü, ñ, ¿, ¡


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> What I do is have a file of accents handy on my desktop and cut and paste them when required.
> 
> Or you could come around to ours and do it.


Yes, I thought about that... 
Would love to come round, but not today!
BTW Look at your What'sAppppp!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Could anyone tell me what to do on a keyboard that doesn't have an ALT key nor a number pad? I need to send a professional email complete with accents and I'm on my sisters laptop in the UK


Have found this!
Type Spanish accents - online Spanish keyboard


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I have a Spanish laptop with Spanish keyboard but have mapped an English keyboard in the Windows software so that I can switch keyboard for the £ sign - this will work in reverse if you have an English laptop with an English keyboard - simply add a Spanish keyboard for 

á é í ó ú ü ç Á É Í Ó Ú Ü Ç 

Davexf

Davexf


----------

